# A really quick question about stuffed kongs



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We have a kong toy.......when you "stuff" it with something like peanut butter or cream cheese.....do you literally fill it as full as you can.....or do you just put some right up at the thin end.....or just a little bit around the wider opening? We have tried just smearing a bit around the wider opening but he licks this off in about 2 minutes and then moves on to the next thing.

thanks all.....I seem to have nothing but questions....feel like I am doing everything wrong!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you are supposed to try to fill them up but agree it's difficult with
peanut butter or cream cheese. I buy the kong filler (from PAH) which comes
in a pressurised can with a nozzle which make filling easy. If you freeze whatever you put inside it makes it last longer!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, I put lots of different things in Rosie's - whatever I have to hand really. Sometimes it's little biscuit treats, sometimes it's just her normal food (natural instinct - it goes in quite well). I tend to use peanut butter or cream cheese to plug the hole when I've put something else inside. Two treats in one!


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

There is another thread on here with lots of kong recipes in. I'll see if I can find it. Lucy


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I was worried that if I stuff it full, then it will be too much "treat"......?


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2322&highlight=KonG

Hopefully this will take you to the thread. There are some brilliant recipes. I usually take some of the kibble from RocketDogs food allowance. Lucy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

susanb said:


> I was worried that if I stuff it full, then it will be too much "treat"......?


It depends how big your kong is, I guess


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

greenflower said:


> I usually take some of the kibble from RocketDogs food allowance. Lucy


That's the best approach, I think.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have never ever filled mine with cream cheese...I usually just scrape it around the edges so that she has to work to get it all out...which she always does.


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Hi, I put lots of different things in Rosie's - whatever I have to hand really. Sometimes it's little biscuit treats, sometimes it's just her normal food (natural instinct - it goes in quite well). I tend to use peanut butter or cream cheese to plug the hole when I've put something else inside. Two treats in one!


I do this also, I'v found the perfect sized treat (Bakers Minibones) I put a small kibble or biscuit treat in the bottom, which makes the space perfect to lodge a mini bone under the top rim, I then alternate with peanut butter or cream cheese (primula, easy squeezy!!) for variety, just a small amount around the rim to make it yummy. It keeps Parker busy for hours (we work so he's left at home alot mornings and afternoons). This week the bone was still in it after two days!!!!!! He's got crafty and chucks it in the air onto the floor to try and dislodge it 

Bakers aren't the healthiest but they are sooooo smelly and yummy that I think one every now and again doesn't harm. They are kept purely for kong treats. Kong do do biscuits (pets at home sell them) that lodge in too but they are pricey.

I think ours is the medium sized kong!

I'm looking for another version of a kong to make vary it even more!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would weigh out Buddys kibble for the day then use a small amount of that mixed with either the peanut butter or cream cheese then i would stuff the kong (using the spoon to stuff it right down to the bottom) Sometimes he wouldnt be able to get right down to the end so i would push what was left out for him.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

mand123green said:


> I do this also, I'v found the perfect sized treat (Bakers Minibones)
> 
> Bakers aren't the healthiest but they are sooooo smelly and yummy that I think one every now and again doesn't harm.


I buy Harringtons treats from Sainsbury's. Rosie can eat them fine, because they don't have cereal in them, and the teeth and breath ones fit perfectly in a large Kong and smell all herby and lovely. And so does Rosie afterwards!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

mand123green said:


> I do this also, I'v found the perfect sized treat (Bakers Minibones) I put a small kibble or biscuit treat in the bottom, which makes the space perfect to lodge a mini bone under the top rim, I then alternate with peanut butter or cream cheese (primula, easy squeezy!!) for variety, just a small amount around the rim to make it yummy. It keeps Parker busy for hours (we work so he's left at home alot mornings and afternoons). This week the bone was still in it after two days!!!!!! He's got crafty and chucks it in the air onto the floor to try and dislodge it
> 
> Bakers aren't the healthiest but they are sooooo smelly and yummy that I think one every now and again doesn't harm. They are kept purely for kong treats. Kong do do biscuits (pets at home sell them) that lodge in too but they are pricey.
> 
> ...


Try the Kong stuffaball or genius for something different


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

mand123green said:


> It keeps Parker busy for hours (we work so he's left at home alot mornings and afternoons). This week the bone was still in it after two days!!!!!! He's got crafty and chucks it in the air onto the floor to try and dislodge it
> 
> Maisie is a very close relative and she does the same, smacks her kong down on the floor hoping everying just falls out of it!! i put biscuits, kibble, chicken in the bottom of her kong and then put a bit of natures diet to fill the top. Maisie can be lazy too!! if she cant get the treat out, she will bring it to you feet and whine for you to get it out for her! if you dont, she just leaves it!!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I buy Harringtons treats from Sainsbury's. Rosie can eat them fine, because they don't have cereal in them, and the teeth and breath ones fit perfectly in a large Kong and smell all herby and lovely. And so does Rosie afterwards!


Ooooh, I'll look out for those! I've resorted to only stuffing it with smaller things now though as he's getting a little obsessed with his kong. He's a bit of a guarder and started being a little grumpy when I got home if he hadn't emptied it  

But they sound lovely so I'll definitely give them a try, I can always break them up a little if necessary, thanks!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Try the Kong stuffaball or genius for something different


Cool, thank you - I'll look out for those. I've looked in Pets at home the other week but there was nothing but I'll look online so I know what I'm looking for!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> mand123green said:
> 
> 
> > It keeps Parker busy for hours (we work so he's left at home alot mornings and afternoons). This week the bone was still in it after two days!!!!!! He's got crafty and chucks it in the air onto the floor to try and dislodge it
> ...


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I use mashed banana in Gaia's, if I've got any bit of treats left from training they go in as well, then I freeze it. I also use the old stuffed bones that you buy and restuff them with the same mixture and freeze. To me cheese bits and banana don't really go but I've had no complaints


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Fifi said:


> I use mashed banana in Gaia's, if I've got any bit of treats left from training they go in as well, then I freeze it. I also use the old stuffed bones that you buy and restuff them with the same mixture and freeze. To me cheese bits and banana don't really go but I've had no complaints


Oooh, what a great idea - or so I thought, lol. Tried Parker with Banana this morning with the intention of stuffing his kong with that instead of cream cheese or peanut butter - healthier option I thought.... he wasn't impressed and stuck his nose up at it....shame!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady hates banana too! for healthier option, Kendal told me a long time ago...to freeze chicken stock in the kong. Lady loves that....I also do the cream cheese too


----------

